# Little stucco project



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

A little more finish coat to put down and I'll be wrapping up the stucco work. The new garage door will be royal brown, the jambs and windows will be capped the same color.

I'm quoting a sealer application to the stucco as well since the owner has shown some interest....SureKlean PD will be the product and it's a long term, penetrating, breathable, waterproof coating that'll provide protection against water intrusion and corrosion of the metal beads.

That old rice in a bag trick saved my camera....worked like a charm after being dunked in a 5 gal bucket of water yesterday.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

What are the 2 steel eyelets for about 8' high?
Lockable ladder hooks?
Nice work.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Fouthgeneration said:


> What are the 2 steel eyelets for about 8' high?
> Lockable ladder hooks?
> Nice work.


Yes


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

jlhaslip said:


> Nice work. And I also like that colour.
> 
> Is there an expansion joint on each side of the window? Hard to tell in the pictures.


Just one side...


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

Beautiful work as usual! JBM beat to the question about the permit.

Here, the only time a permit is required, is when you change the footprint of the building, build a 12' x 12' building or bigger (unless its a farm building)...or change out the meter base.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

brickhook said:


> Beautiful work as usual! JBM beat to the question about the permit.
> 
> Here, the only time a permit is required, is when you change the footprint of the building, build a 12' x 12' building or bigger (unless its a farm building)...or change out the meter base.


I wish it were that easy here...everything requires one in most places and enforcement is a money machine.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

So under the threat of heavy rain and heavy rain it did, I finished off the stucco by dodging thunder and lightning for the better part of half a day. 

As soon as I got done sponging, it poured rain for a good hour...sun came back out and it was hot as hell...right after texture, it started raining again. One my way home, the skies really opened up and it poured like cats and dogs with lightning flying everywhere. 

I'm pretty sure the texture was set up enough...I guess i'll find out tomorrow when I'm back there for some capping work. 

Just about everyday pulling up to this job, I see my groundhog buddy hanging around...he even watched me eat lunch one day the little bastard!


----------



## Dominion Mas (Jul 20, 2017)

Hope it worked out ok


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Yea, everything was cool Dom except for three bags of stucco mix that got caught in the back of the truck on the way home...I tarped them but the rainfall was unbelievable for an hour...everything got soaked.

On a side note, I haven't chimed in because the ole windows xp/chrome setup I have is on the fritz...can't get FB, YT, my email, a couple other sites, yet I am getting normal service on my Ipad and phone. I can however link up with Contractor talk on my desktop but something is very wrong with it. I've been fighting change for a while now as I always seem to do and it is 14 years old...is that a record? haha!

No matter, I swung by Dell.com and built a new win 10 system and it's being shipped as we speak. Change is coming whether I like it or not :laughing:

I have wrapped up the garage job with some window and door capping, some caulking and some SureKlean PD waterproofing. The owner loves it...especially the color since he was having such a hard time with it.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

It dried out nice and even...


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

superseal said:


> On a side note, I haven't chimed in because the ole windows xp/chrome setup I have is on the fritz...can't get FB, YT, my email, a couple other sites, yet I am getting normal service on my Ipad and phone. I can however link up with Contractor talk on my desktop but something is very wrong with it.


If you haven't already, you might want to try going into Chrome's Settings and Clear Browsing Data (cached images and files), and restart. If that does no good, Settings has a button to reset everything to default. I have the same setup as you, and have never had to resort to the latter.

Damn nice looking job. :thumbsup:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> If you haven't already, you might want to try going into Chrome's Settings and Clear Browsing Data (cached images and files), and restart. If that does no good, Settings has a button to reset everything to default. I have the same setup as you, and have never had to resort to the latter.
> 
> Damn nice looking job. :thumbsup:


Thanks Tin, but I've done all that probably 3 to 4 times now with no luck. I even went as far as the reset. I also rebooted my network and cpu numerous times as well. 

I run that free AVG...just wondering if I got something nasty...malware, etc... 

PS> never had any issues like you say that I haven't been able to figure out...just seems really strange.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I don't run any anti-virus at all. They're nearly as bad as what they're supposed to protect you from.

Sorry to see another Luddite knuckle under. Good luck with Win 10.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Do you do Divit back there? A lot of so called upper end houses get it here.


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

superseal said:


> I wish it were that easy here...everything requires one in most places and enforcement is a money machine.


When you say you need a permit S/S, does that cost much and does an Inspector come out to check the work?
Here a workshop away from the house would be OK, but if you replace 25% or more external stucco or internal plaster from the house Building Regs require you to bring the walls up to meet currrent insulation Regs.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

stuart45 said:


> When you say you need a permit S/S, does that cost much and does an Inspector come out to check the work?
> Here a workshop away from the house would be OK, but if you replace 25% or more external stucco or internal plaster from the house Building Regs require you to bring the walls up to meet currrent insulation Regs.


The permit fee for this was $145.00...took 2 1/2 weeks to get and no inspections were requested. It varies town to town, some require intense inspections, some want to see just the lath and some just want a final. 

This little outbuilding with no lath should not have triggered a permit requirement imo but this town loves its revenue. If you start without one, they can fine you up to $1k a day and double the permit fee...and they will.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Randy Bush said:


> Do you do Divit back there? A lot of so called upper end houses get it here.


I am trained in Dryvit and have done my fair share...some residential, but mostly commercial. 

Details need to be spot on as eifs systems don't breathe as well as hardcoat and moisture and mold issues can arise quickly.


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

That's a lot of $ going to the Town Hall in fines, can understand why you got the permit.
Here planning and building regs are the responsibity of the homeowners, although many think it's the builders and rely on them to get the paperwork. 
Like the finished job, don't see that kind of stucco around here. Just done some patching with a Tyrolean flicker gun which is a real sod to try and match with the existing.
Really nice looking work, the H/O must be well pleased with it(till he gets the bill:laughing
Better get on with decorating the bathroom now, my wife will be back from Chapel soon and need to make it look like I've done something this morning(it's already 11 here)


----------

